# Help I.D. ing an amp



## kermit5327 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im looking for a little more info about this amp that i have... i cant really find too much on it tried searching google but results are few...

I know on the cover it says targa hexfet... but how old it is??? is it worth fixing (one of the rca dont work)???


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Targa was a 80s and 90s brand. It was often considered a flea market brand but I have no experience with them. If the only thing wrong with it is the RCA and you can fix it then it is probably worth fixing. I wouldn't put any money into it though.


----------



## kermit5327 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a rf p3s and im trying to figure out which would be better to use the targa or an a audiobahn a4401x i picked up for free


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Honestly, probably the Targa..but not by much and if it was working.

When you say the RCA is broken, do you have a DMM? A lot of times with those style RCA connectors, they like to break on the ground side. If that is the case, it is an easy fix. Make sure you have continuity between the connector and the board. If not, someone likely jammed a RCA in there too hard and it broke. It happens...I had it happen to a couple of my Brax amps.

Targa was the "high end" of the same company that brought us Urban Audio- the very purple amps. They used to run ads comparing their products, specs, and price to other similar products.


----------



## kermit5327 (Sep 18, 2012)

I do not have a DMM... i dont really know too much about fixing amps... all i know is that when i plug my rcas in say L first everything is fine plug R in and i get a thump thump thump evenly timed everytime... so i unplug L and the thump is still there... unplug R goes away... plug in L and sounds fine????


----------

